# just a heads up.



## T-Bone (Jan 21, 2007)

i had talked to peakseeds by e-mail and enquired about the northern berry and they said it will be available in two months. just to let everyone know.
~T-Bone


----------



## Brouli (Jan 21, 2007)

dammmm  2 months


----------



## T-Bone (Jan 22, 2007)

I know bro, this is a combination of the two great strains that should be available to all.
~T-Bone


----------



## Brouli (Jan 22, 2007)

you got that right


----------



## longtimegrower (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info T-Spoon no disrespect i just had a friend i called tspoon slim


----------

